# foamy/frothy diarrhea. what is going on?



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been dealing with constipation for a little over a month now. Which was weird because normally i have D. Today I had cramps and passed a loose barely formed stool. I was glad it wasn't the hard to pass, small stools I've been dealing with. I've been eating Greek yogurts recently for the active cultures. I ate one this evening and then started to clean up around the house. About 20-30 min after I ate it I got horrendous cramps out of nowhere and had watery diarrhea that was foamy. There were tons of bubbles. And it looked frothy. I have an appt with my Dr scheduled for march 6th, the soonest I could get in. What could have caused this ridiculous flare up? I have been incredibly stressed out. Very stressed out. But I read that foamy stools can indicate Celiac's...which I tested negative for so I'm confused. Should i be concerned? It did scare me. It made me very anxious which isnt good since I'm already stressed as it is.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can get bubbles from normal gas, not just disease states.

Have you tolerated that flavor/brand of yogurt before. Some of them have a lot of additives that could set things off. And stress never helps.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea..I've been getting the same brand and flavors each time I've bought them. I'm getting worried about all these new symptoms. I haven't had diarrhea in probably a little over 2 months and it hit me out of nowhere last night. I wish my Dr could see me sooner than in a month. But the stress I've been dealing with has been pretty bad lately. I'm assuming that could shift my stomach from constipation to diarrhea. Im still worried about it though


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Also you may have gotten one of the many viruses going around. I wouldn't worry. Maybe just enjoy (if that is possible) the change???


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I also thought maybe it was a virus but it was just that one random bout. I haven't had diarrhea today or last night after that one time. My bf did remind me that I'm supposed to be getting my period in 4 days. I'm glad he can remember these things lol so I'm thinking maybe stress and my hormones. I took the day off from work today to relax and hopefully calm my ibs down


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I also thought maybe it was a virus but it was just that one random bout. I haven't had diarrhea today or last night after that one time. My bf did remind me that I'm supposed to be getting my period in 4 days. I'm glad he can remember these things lol so I'm thinking maybe stress and my hormones. I took the day off from work today to relax and hopefully calm my ibs down


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

I've had frothy diarrhea, as well at times. Even had blood in stools. My son and I are happily using something called Diarsoothe. It's stopped cramps, spasms and diarrhea on the whole. Am now a happymom! (You can get via amazon).


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I figured out two things with this issue. I got my period the very next night, 3 days early. So that explains the random diarrhea. Also, I had just finished cleaning my toilet right before the episode and noticed today when I cleaned my other toilet that it gets very bubbly when i scrub the toilet so that most likely explains the bubbles. I'm much less stressed out now that I pretty much figured out what happened.


----------

